# saugeye newby



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

Grandson is wanting to take boat out sat evening and try for saugeyes , i have never fished for them, im willing to put time in searching for them lol but if you guys can tell me what lure you would use if you could only take one lol i know dif situations call for dif lures and il figure it out hopefully by fall but i would really like to hear what your #1 go to lure is, we would really appreciate your input, we will be at either lake Rupert or logan !!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I 


catslayer said:


> Grandson is wanting to take boat out sat evening and try for saugeyes , i have never fished for them, im willing to put time in searching for them lol but if you guys can tell me what lure you would use if you could only take one lol i know dif situations call for dif lures and il figure it out hopefully by fall but i would really like to hear what your #1 go to lure is, we would really appreciate your input, we will be at either lake Rupert or logan !!


I troll Flicker shads


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Shad raps in different sizes and colors.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

How did you do?


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

ristorap said:


> How did you do?


didnt get to go, but im heading to Hoover tues morning !!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

This time of year trolling cranks like flickershads,shad raps,etc. I prefer bottom bouncers and worm harnesses myself most days. And of course the ole jig head(choice of colors here) with a 1/2 nightcrawler casted or drifted. Dont fish too deep. I try to stay @6-12ft(again,most days. There ARE exceptions). Biggest thing is keep in at least random contact with the bottom.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Speed troll shap raps sr 5 or 7s 2.3 to 3 mph or 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig n crawler or plastic in weeds near deep water. That will get you eyes in just about anylake out their with eyes


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Are there any left in Rupert? They havent put any in there in at least a decade. I think it was a very short time that they did.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

ruffhunter said:


> Are there any left in Rupert? They havent put any in there in at least a decade. I think it was a very short time that they did.


Hmmmm,they've put over 120,000 fingerlings and a ton of fry in there in the last 3 yrs. Go to "determining a saugeye spot" thread and see sticking numbers of last 3 yrs for all lakes.


----------

